# Anyone buy Amazon's black leather K2 cover?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I bought the Amazon black leather cover for the K2 today and noticed on its info page it is supposed to keep the K2 securely inside by way of hinges.  Does anyone have an idea how this might work?  The picture is very small and I'm not mechanically minded at all


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Not sure about that, but did you notice that it doesn't close with a clasp or zipper?  That means it will flap open when it is in a purse... I think I'm going with the m-edge because it has the nice clasp on the outside.  I'm really wish Amazon would show more pictures of the inside if their cover.  Does it have a pocket?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordered it because I'm curious how it will work. Plus, it will be awhile before Oberon gets their covers so I'll need something (I must have a case). If I don't like it, I can always ship it back, but at least it won't just sit on my shelf taking up space if I don't.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I think it has "anchors" that clip into the two holes on the side of the Kindle. 

I agree that I wish they would show pictures of the inside.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I ordered it then say the M-Edge covers and cancelled. I chose the M-Edge because of the strap. I want Ladybug to be secure in her case and I guess the strap is my lil security blanket.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is a close-up of the clip sliding into the Kindle 2:


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Dangerosa said:


> Here is a close-up of the clip sliding into the Kindle 2:


Thanks for the close-up, Dangerosa. I wonder if the hinges are on either side, as they don't seem to be on top/bottom. I agree with Luvmy4brats that I'll need something and I can always ship it back. I'm not convinced just yet how any other third-party covers will work with the K2, so at least it gives me some time to think. Yes.....I definitely think Amazon should post more photos of the cover, inside, how it works, etc.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

I just ordered the cover and a Kindle 2...  I can't believe I did that.  I got my Kindle two months ago but....  I guess I am just one of THOSE people...  I am one of the odd ducks that liked the original cover that came with the Kindle 1.  I actually got 2 m-edge covers and never really cared for them as much as the original + Mighty Bright Book Light...

My Kindle 1 is in the Barter/For Sale section waiting to make someone else happy...... 

Oh well....


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Libro, it looks like there are two holes on the left side of the Kindle, and none on the right side. My guess is that the left side of the Kindle clicks into the spine of the cover via those two clips and the other edges remain free, sort of like when you put paper into a binder. Again, totally guessing here based on the pictures I've seen. I'm eager to see how it will work. It certainly sounds more secure than the old cover.



Chris said:


> I just ordered the cover and a Kindle 2... I can't believe I did that.


Ha ha! This was me today. Totally know how you feel, Chris.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

@Dangerosa: Thanks for the support....  Looks like I might have sold my K1.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I am looking at the Patagonia and Belkin options over the Amazon leather or any of the insanely priced Cole Haan.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Chris said:


> @Dangerosa: Thanks for the support.... Looks like I might have sold my K1.


Chris, that's great! Feel better now?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> @Dangerosa: Thanks for the support.... Looks like I might have sold my K1.


you'll feel better once it's sold and shipped. I'm missing Edgar right now, but know I'll be happy when k2 arrives.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the support...  Should find out tonight or tomorrow morning if it sold...  Then I will be Kindleless till the 25th.  

Chris


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

LDB said:


> I am looking at the Patagonia and Belkin options over the Amazon leather or any of the insanely priced Cole Haan.


Those are the ones I'm looking at, too. I like the looks of the Belkin, but the Patagonia has the anchors inside. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm looking at the M-Edge Leather Platform for K2.. it flips back like my current minisuit cover.

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Sapphire Blue)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> Thanks everybody for the support... Should find out tonight or tomorrow morning if it sold... Then I will be Kindleless till the 25th.
> 
> Chris


Good Luck. I've found myself Kindleless as well.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I ordered the Amazon one, I thought it looked nice.
Of course once Oberon design covers for the K2, I'm sure I'll be sorely tempted by them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The plan was to order an Amazon one until Oberon came out with theirs. However, I just found the M-Edge ones for the kindle2 on Amazon. Free shipping on k2 and 10% off if you buy 2 or more.

And they introduced both Fushia and Purple pebbled leather cases.

I am weak. I need pink. I'm so ashamed. 


Chocochibi, I love your avatar. How did you get a picture of my cat? She's a bi-polar, sadistic, sociopathic, multiple personality disorder nut case!


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Do we share the same cat?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I ordered the black leather Amazon cover, mostly because I was curious about how it works. Eventually, I'll probably break down and get a nicer one. Talk about addicted!

Anyone else buy the extended warranty? I did.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> Do we share the same cat?


I think we may. One second she's fine with you petting her and the next she's trying to rip your arm off.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I ordered the Amazon cover, mostly because the description specifically states that the cover can be flipped back for one-handed reading.  Do the m-edge covers flip back?  I do like the look of the m-edge covers, and the strap.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I just ordered the red leather m-edge thru Amazon (free shipping, yay!).  The Amazon leather cover looks fine, but I needed a little color.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> Those are the ones I'm looking at, too. I like the looks of the Belkin, but the Patagonia has the anchors inside. Decisions, decisions...


 Stick with the Amazon one or the other one that Cole Haan (?) sells on Amazon. It looked pretty cool. The price is a little


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I ordered the black leather Amazon cover, mostly because I was curious about how it works. Eventually, I'll probably break down and get a nicer one. Talk about addicted!
> 
> Anyone else buy the extended warranty? I did.
> 
> L


Hi Leslie -- I didn't opt for the extended warranty at this time. My understanding was I had (don't quote me!) 30 days after shipping (?) to order it and I wanted some more time to read the warranty and think it through. Not sure of the date range, so please, if anyone is reading this, check on the deadline for the extended warranty.

Leslie, I'd be interested to know exactly why you got it since you've already owned a few Kindles. Will it be well worth it?


----------

